# Jay, VT: 03/20/06



## riverc0il (Mar 19, 2006)

after a day off to rest the tricep muscles and let some inflamation cool off, i am back at jay tomorrow (monday) if any one is interested.  they are reporting 4-6" today and say as of 4:30pm that it is dumping.  the radar loop on intellicast seems to agree with that assessment.  they have some nice pics of the face on their photo of the day page!  never been down the face, might have to change that tomorrow.  think i'll be starting tram side and pushing for the first tram.  lemme know if you'll be there too.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck with skiing at Jay Tomorrow. I skied the face in March 1997 with waist deep powder, it was the best powder skiing I ever did in the east. As I remember the winds seem to push alot of windblown into that area of the mountain.

Yesterday was great, it was the least amount of snow I have ever seen at Jay in March, but still alot more than most other places.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 19, 2006)

I will be there tommorow. And will try my luck and hope not to kill myself on the face chutes.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 19, 2006)

when are you starting out?  i am gunning for first tram, keep your eye peeled for me and we can make some turns.  a bigger pic of me in my gear is in my profile.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 19, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> when are you starting out? i am gunning for first tram, keep your eye peeled for me and we can make some turns. a bigger pic of me in my gear is in my profile.



I dunno.  Probably not first run because its a 4 hour drive from Boston.  Pretty rough day trip.  What skis you going to have on?  I'll have the Inbigs with freerides and a bright blue jacket.  I'll take a run or two with you but you'll probably trash me in the glades.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 19, 2006)

yea, that 4 hour drive is a killer.  just up for the day?  you gonna be skiing with your folks or did they do the sensable thing and give you the car for the day, heh!

i won't be able to miss you on that setup, heh.  i'll have my dynastar legend 8000s.  don't count yourself out in the glades quite yet, i am still slightly handicapped.  i always prefer to have company in the trees any ways...  but that didn't stop me on saturday.  not that there weren't other people within hollaring distance at all times...

too bad i don't have a radio.  if you give me an ETA and your lodge of preference, i can attempt to stop by at a estimated time.  other wise, it'll be damn near impossible catching each other cause jay is so big and spread out.  i am planning on hitting the stuff off the tram in the AM then making my way over to the jet later in the morning.  though plan of attack due to change at any moment depending on wind, weather, pow, and good/bad lines.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 19, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> yea, that 4 hour drive is a killer. just up for the day? you gonna be skiing with your folks or did they do the sensable thing and give you the car for the day, heh!
> 
> i won't be able to miss you on that setup, heh. i'll have my dynastar legend 8000s. don't count yourself out in the glades quite yet, i am still slightly handicapped. i always prefer to have company in the trees any ways... but that didn't stop me on saturday. not that there weren't other people within hollaring distance at all times...
> 
> too bad i don't have a radio. if you give me an ETA and your lodge of preference, i can attempt to stop by at a estimated time. other wise, it'll be damn near impossible catching each other cause jay is so big and spread out. i am planning on hitting the stuff off the tram in the AM then making my way over to the jet later in the morning. though plan of attack due to change at any moment depending on wind, weather, pow, and good/bad lines.



I'm going with my dad.  And yep just for the day.  

What no Inbigs! Not to optimistic are you? My bet is a foot tonight...

I would meet up but I'm not too sure what my dad would think of it, you have to admit meeting up with so random person on the internet sounds kinda wierd.  I'm starting off by the tram so I think we might run into eachother.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 19, 2006)

word.  last time i was skiing on my bigs at jay i broke my elbow in the trees  so i think i'll stick to the legend 8000s.  i have had the bindings adjusted, double checked the toe height, and the DIN is set proper.  but i would rather not ski them in the trees for now, at least until i get on them a few times in the open and they get my trust back.  it is really silly as the issue has been fixed...  but there is still a mental block there.

yea, i can see your point about meeting people on the net and what not.  though i have met most of the folks i have skied with through the net.  from AZ alone i think i have met a dozen folks or so.  little different in a group setting perhaps... heck i met my girl friend of over two years that lives with me through the net so it can't be all bad, lol.  at least at a ski area, you can always pick a different run if someone wigs you out.  i'll look out for you on the tram and i am basing at the tram lodge so perhaps we'll bump into each other.  i'm off to bed!


----------



## awf170 (Mar 19, 2006)

What bed!  I have to get up at 4 and I'm still not asleep and after skiing all day today and waking up at 5.  So if you see some sleeping in the corner of the first tram that will probably be me.;-)


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 19, 2006)

yea, i am an old fart.  i used to do that stuff.  the best was five years ago when i got up at 5am to go skiing then drove back home, got showered and changed, and went out clubbing not getting back until 3am.   can't do that crap any more.  live it up while your body lets you!


----------



## awf170 (Mar 20, 2006)

Awsome day.  Worked out perfectly with you just missing the second tram and me just sneaking on the the third.  
Heres the TR if anyone is interested.
http://www.firsttracksonline.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=1923


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice!!!  I was hoping that you two would meet up.  Glad you both had a fun (and safe) day out.


----------

